# Commuting by bike from Kent area to Seattle downtown?



## guy.ford (Jan 10, 2012)

My fellow cyclists, I'm hoping you can share your wisdom and guidance with me. I'm moving to Seattle area beginning of August and I'm looking for places to live, Kent came up on my radar (I have a dog and cat) since its more pet friendly and much cheaper than downtown. However, my office is in DT area and I would need to commute, how feasible would that be to bike from Kent to Seattle? Thanks

PS - Ive checked the mileage from Kent to Seattle, it seems very doable, I've riddend farther on after work rides so thats not an issue, just not sure there is any viable routes.


----------



## rick206 (Apr 29, 2013)

guy.ford said:


> My fellow cyclists, I'm hoping you can share your wisdom and guidance with me. I'm moving to Seattle area beginning of August and I'm looking for places to live, Kent came up on my radar (I have a dog and cat) since its more pet friendly and much cheaper than downtown. However, my office is in DT area and I would need to commute, how feasible would that be to bike from Kent to Seattle? Thanks
> 
> PS - Ive checked the mileage from Kent to Seattle, it seems very doable, I've riddend farther on after work rides so thats not an issue, just not sure there is any viable routes.



If you're fine with the distance (about 20 miles each way), I don't think it would be a bad commute at all. Relatively flat, and for the vast majority of it, you'd be on either the Interurban Trail or the Green River trail.

Here's a Google Bike Map of it:
http://bit.ly/UpdWW0


----------



## guy.ford (Jan 10, 2012)

rick206 said:


> If you're fine with the distance (about 20 miles each way), I don't think it would be a bad commute at all. Relatively flat, and for the vast majority of it, you'd be on either the Interurban Trail or the Green River trail.
> 
> Here's a Google Bike Map of it:
> http://bit.ly/UpdWW0


Awesome, that def doesnt look that bad at all, gives me hope thanks Rick206 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

PM Argentius, he used to do a similar commute. The Interurban Trail makes it easier.


----------

